# Dirted Planted Tank



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

Anyone use dirt as substrate? I have a 5 gallon setup with dirt mixed with clay and my plants are doing pretty good!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ive used peat under and didnt like the results. Most of my plants got root rot from it.

As for dirt, Ive never used it myself but glad you have had good results.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I haven't used it yet. It's a good way to go and if you go a little further with making it into mineralized topsoil (MTS), you have arguably the best you can have.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks, and I was actually gonna try peat in a tank before I read this. I guess it didnt allow the roots to breathe? And yeah jrman, i dont even use any kind of liquid fertilizer on my tank! Only downside for me is its messy..


----------



## freeasabird (Mar 21, 2012)

I had issues have enough filtration on a 10g with a dirted tank but YMMV.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

i went a bit farther and used composted cow manure mixed with kitty litter. the tank got off to a rocky start, but cleared up within a couple weeks. everything i put in it takes off like a rocket.

it went from this:









to this:









in about 70 days.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

I love the aquascape and your plants look like they love that substrate. Awesome Setup!


----------

